# Tips to be aware



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

NRA Women | Tatiana Whitlock: Text Before You Transition


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

GCBHM said:


> NRA Women | Tatiana Whitlock: Text Before You Transition


Makes sense, but I still see a lot of texting n driving


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> Makes sense, but I still see a lot of texting n driving


Just honk as you pass - most of them will jump and throw the phone over their shoulder. No more texting until they stop....

Now, if the Fiat just had a louder horn...


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I have started putting the horn on those I see blatantly looking at their phone rather than driving. It is really infuriating to see some idiot poking along, completely oblivious to their surroundings, head down, phone in hand (trying to be hidden) and running 55 in a 70 in the middle lane...but I think the video was more along the lines of keeping yourself aware to and from your car rather than texting and driving. Granted, it's geared toward women, but it can serve us all.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Had to lay on the horn,, they were coming into my lane,lol.:numbchuck:


----------



## Hauptmann (Aug 2, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Just honk as you pass - most of them will jump and throw the phone over their shoulder. No more texting until they stop....
> 
> Now, if the Fiat just had a louder horn...


Years ago when I was driving a VW with a weak horn, I added a twin-trumpet air horn that EVERYONE could hear.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

My step son was trying to get hold of a train horn recently. I got hit with one some guy had on his truck, and I tell you what. It will jar your eye-teeth! I'd love to have one of those.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Hauptmann said:


> Years ago when I was driving a VW with a weak horn, I added a twin-trumpet air horn that EVERYONE could hear.


 Lots of the Fiat guys are getting a nice two-tone Fiamm horn. Better than the current "beep-beep" model...


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I find there to be something completely disturbing with the idea of a "guy" driving a Fiat. That may work in the metro-sexual European theater, but here in 'merica...maybe in NY, but not down h'year!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> I find there to be something completely disturbing with the idea of a "guy" driving a Fiat. That may work in the metro-sexual European theater, but here in 'merica...maybe in NY, but not down h'year!


Since it is more fun to drive than a pickup, corners better than most Mustangs and Camaros (yes, even the new ones) and can do that while getting 40mpg, I see no issue. 
I know what *I'M* compensating for... What's yours? :mrgreen:


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, I drive a 2004 Toyota Tacoma. Great little trucks, and I get over 300 miles per tank. Of course, that is driving conservatively, but that rounds out to right at 20MPG. Not bad for a 10 year old truck! You don't...have one of those, do you, Jack?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Well, I drive a 2004 Toyota Tacoma. Great little trucks, and I get over 300 miles per tank. Of course, that is driving conservatively, but that rounds out to right at 20MPG. Not bad for a 10 year old truck! You don't...have one of those, do you, Jack?


Yeah - I've got a jack.... 

If i need a pick-em-up-truck, I borrow my kid's Frontier. But it doesn't happen often. 

The thing with the Fiat is that I can drive like an idiot, and STILL get 36 mpg. 40 is normal, and if I'm a Good Boy™ I can get 40-plus on the highway. It's worth the rental to hire a pickup if needed, even.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I was hoping you'd pick up on my reference to the movie Clear and Present Danger. The quote "you don't...have one of those, do you, Jack".


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> I was hoping you'd pick up on my reference to the movie Clear and Present Danger. The quote "you don't...have one of those, do you, Jack".


Sorry... That was a bad year for movies here - kids were anywhere from 10 to 15, and getting out to watch anything was tough (income was wicked tight, too)
Of course, now we're free to go out, we tend not to. :smt102


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You're no daisy! You're not daisy at all.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> You're no daisy! You're not daisy at all.


My inner 15 year-old would dispute that - but my outer 59 year-old doesn't have the energy... :mrgreen:


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Where's a paper bag when you need one.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

GCBHM said:


> I find there to be something completely disturbing with the idea of a "guy" driving a Fiat...


In my (mostly wasted) youth, I was acquainted with some people who owned-and (GASP!) actually drove-Fiat Abarth Zagato sports coupes.
They were tiny, incredibly agile, really good looking, and terrifically fast.
IIRC, they were based upon the 500cc Fiat Topolino ("Mickey Mouse") car, but opened up (to maybe 650cc), fuel-injected, and supercharged.

One night a F.A.Z. owner and I found ourselves in a Santa Monica, CA, drive-in, being the butt of the jokes of a hot-rod-car club. So the Fiat owner offered to take one of the snarkier hot-rod guys out for a quick spin.
They came back just a few minutes later, and the hot-rod driver exited the Fiat white as a sheet.

"Holy s--t!" he said, as he wobbled over to his buddies. "We were going more than 150 miles per hour down Pacific Coast Highway! In and out of traffic! That's some f---in' little car!"

My friend looked meaningfully at me, and pointed to the speedometer in his Fiat. It read in kilometers.*

Don't make fun of Fiat owners!

*They had been going 160kph on the highway, which is "only" 100mph. And sliding in and out of traffic.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I recall some Fiats of old that were considered pretty cool when I was a kid, but I'm just giving my liberal friend a hard time of it. The Fiat 500 is a JLO car...not a REAL man. ;-)


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> I recall some Fiats of old that were considered pretty cool when I was a kid, but I'm just giving my liberal friend a hard time of it. The Fiat 500 is a JLO car...not a REAL man. ;-)


Obviously you are not comfortable with your Manhood....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :smt083


----------

